# Wahoo Where??



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard of all these wahoo everywhere!! Even saltwater angler is talking about.. How far out of Perdido Pass are they.. Do you think we would have a good shot around the 252s or 255 or EXXON, Hourseshoes, Ram P Bear Can?? I belive all these places are good right now. Has anyone heard of any coming in any shallower around 150ft rigs???

Looking to go again soon.. maybee next weekend!!!!

Please HeLP. I know there is some knowledgeable wahoo fishermen on here!!!


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

I always pull a roffers report to see where the blue water is, saves fuel and time


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

See I am more interested in the shallow rigs. I cannot make it to the floaters in my boat..but can fish the rigs on the shelf!!


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

go to the edge,bout 35 miles southeast of perdido pass.bite might be slow this time of year but as it warms up they are almost always there.they are around the shallow rigs like the chevron as well but so are the cuda's and we some times have problems gettin our lures past the rig without hookin a cuda


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tidefanjam (2/18/2008)*and we some times have problems gettin our lures past the rig without hookin a cuda



99% of the time if you are catchin cudas on the troll, you are WAY too close to the rig legs. swing wider, young grasshopper.

plenty of wahoo to the west...check hiltonsoffshore to see water conditions. otherwise, those smaller platforms in 200+ of water hold plenty of hooters


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds Good. I am hopeing to be able to hook a few in between 150 and 200 ft too. If I cant I will just stick to 200ft then..

Thanks!!


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

What's the best to troll for them?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

any more tips, suggestions, thoughts??


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

We tear em up from march to nov fishing Mingo ridge to the edge.. no reason to run far for them.. Water temps are warming nicely and should be in the range in the next few weeks.. you fishing out of Destin or Pcola?


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

RB.....just go drag some lures man!!....you will find them....or they will find you ! That boat is plenty big enough....just pick your days and watch the skies... Its a lot easier than you think ...trust me!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Woody,

The Chevron is a submereged artificial reef brother!! Roughly 20 miles SE of the pass. Big F'ing cudas on it year round baby!! I saw in one of the recent sportfishing magazines that people in south florida are now chartering trips specifically aimed at putting people on 5+ft barracuda. Hell of a fight, but definitely not a meat fish. Sorry, didn't mean to derail!! The edge would be my call for the Hoos (if on short gas supply)as the water warms. 150 to 250, zig zag across structure with Yo-Zuri Bonitos or maybe some wahoo whackers. Whatever you troll, get it somewhat deep and try to troll near live bottom or structure.

Bob


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bellafishing (2/19/2008)*Woody,
> 
> The Chevron is a submereged artificial reef brother!! Roughly 20 miles SE of the pass. Bob


Oh I know I am familiar with it. I was just speaking in generalities....if rig fishing, and you're pullin up cudas, you're probably swinging too close to the rig. Of course though, I snagged a 140# yellerfin last year when I threw a popper and bounced if off a rig leg and it got demolished within 3 seconds of hittin the water. Kinda surprised on that one. I was like "damnit I got a cuda on." That's wild about "cuda" charters...I can't think of a worse way to spend my money, lol. I like to freegaff those suckers...they show up under our lights like flies sometimes.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell yeah! Now that's a charter idea...Free Gaff Cudas, who can hold on?!! Don't fall in!!!


----------

